# PCI network controller on motherboard bus:02, device:04, function:00



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

Hey
Has anyone had this problem or know how to sort it ?

PCI network controller on motherboard bus:02, device:04, function:00

its on a Tosh Sat pro L10
I would really like to be steered into the right direction on this one as ive looked on the net and cant find anything out

Thanks

Tim


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this a BSOD? or is there a problem with it? Can you give us a little more detail?


----------



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

basically when the laptop is powered on or restarted, when it does the POST i get a error:
Resource Conflict - PCI network controller on motherboard bus:02, device:04, function:00 and the i have to press either F1 to continue or F2 to go into setup/bios but the bios is that bloody basic that you cant hardly change anything


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Boot into windows and check the Device Manager for any conflicts.


----------



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

checked but what am i looking for in there???


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Look for any yellow Exclamation marks.


----------



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

nope no yellow exclamation marks there, sorry


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Does the Ethernet adapter or modem show in the device manager? With no conflicts.


----------



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

ah ha just restarted and the wireless device has got an exclamation mark next to it.
It says that this device cannot start (code 10)
Click troubleshoot to start..... blah blah blah


----------



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

would installing a lastest BIOS work solve the problem?


----------

